# Für Kurzentschlossene: 2 Plätze frei beim Ladies Only Treffen 11.-13.09. im Taunus!



## MissQuax (4. September 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

im eigentlichen Thread ist es vielleicht "untergegangen" (weil die Teilnehmerinnen- und Warteliste einige Seiten zurück liegt):

Es sind (bedingt durch Absagen) noch *2 Plätze beim Ladies-Only-Treffen am 11.-13. September 2015 im Taunus (Großer Feldberg) frei!*

Wer Lust und Zeit hat und sich schnell entschließt, kann gerne noch mit dabei sein! Meldungen bitte an mich per PN - Infos gibt es dann umgehend.

Hier noch der Link zum Original-Thread:

Ladies-Only-Treffen 2015 im Taunus - Infos + Anmeldung

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *2015 im Tanunus frei!*



Wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wo


Threadtitel auch beachten!


----------



## MissQuax (5. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wo



Es muß natürlich Taunus heißen (Tippfehler - mea culpa!)

In meinem korrigierten Posting oben findest du jetzt auch den Link zum Original-Thread mit mehr Infos. Alles andere dann bitte per PN!

ABER: Nur für Mädels - also deine Frau / Freundin (oder eine Bekannte) kann sich (an)melden, du leider nicht!


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> kann sich (an)melden, du leider nicht!



...


----------



## MissQuax (7. September 2015)

Will denn wirklich niemand??? 

Klar, nur wer schon mal dabei war, weiß, was er (sie) verpasst!


----------



## Martina H. (7. September 2015)

... ich würd mich ja teilen und dann zweimal dasein - wenn ich könnte


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. September 2015)

Ich würde voll gerne, habe das aber alles zu spät mitbekommen und bin jetzt für's Wochenende auch schon verplant. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2015)

Ich hab noch Zeit..... Darf ich?


----------



## MissQuax (10. September 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Zeit..... Darf ich?



Nix da, du hast einen Job zu erledigen: Gänse hüten!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (10. September 2015)

Och menno.....sagt der Typ da oben (und schubst den Fred wieder hoch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2015)

Gänse klingt ein wenig hart, oder?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. September 2015)

Sind nur wilde Hühner


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2015)

Das macht Mut.


----------



## beuze1 (12. September 2015)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Will denn wirklich niemand???



Mich wolltet Ihr ja nicht


----------



## nrgmac (13. September 2015)

Sei froh!
Die Mädels hätten Dich platt gemacht.


----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2015)

organisiert doch einfach mal ein Treffen: Ladies and Friends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. September 2015)

tolle Idee!!!


----------

